
The Sheldon Conjecture - BerislavLopac
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-sheldon-conjecture
======
adenadel
Here's the proof of the Sheldon Conjecture

[https://math.dartmouth.edu/~carlp/sheldon022119.pdf](https://math.dartmouth.edu/~carlp/sheldon022119.pdf)

~~~
kyberias
From the proof:

"The episode of The Big Bang Theory that contained the discussion about 73,
was actually the 73rd of the series!"

------
AnimalMuppet
There are two conjectures here. The first is that 73 is the only number that
matches these criteria. The second (as stated by Sheldon) is that meeting the
criteria make a number "the best number". The second conjecture... let's just
call that "unproven".

~~~
adrianmonk
I would call that second one a definition, not a conjecture. "Best" is an
arbitrary value judgment. You can't prove what is or isn't best because it is
not an objective question.

But yes, it is an open question.

------
sytelus
My pet peeve with 73 being "best" number is that a lot of these properties
relies on representing this number in decimal (or binary in case of Sheldon-
Norris number). I'd like properties that were independent of base selected to
represent the number.

~~~
artsyca
That's fair enough, but binary is the lowest base anyone can use...

------
decafbad
I lost it at Sheldon-Norris primes.

